
Show HN: Learning CSS Grids - winkerVSbecks
http://varun.ca/css-grid/
======
anilgulecha
There has to be a better way to work with templates than hand-writing CSS. Why
isn't using an IDE for layout staple? Is it because of the low quality of
WYSIWYG options? Or how entrenched data and layout in webapps is.

